# manual shift knob



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

quinrogers78 said:


> thinking about changing out the shift knob on my 2014 cruze eco, any recommendations on a shift knob that will fit?


I have a 2014 Eco as well and this is something I looked into a while back. The manual Cruzes come with shift knobs that are either threaded, pressed on or bolted on. I believe the shift knobs in our cars are either bolted or pressed on, because I tried to twist mine off and it wouldn’t budge. The only way I can see changing it is if you cut the old one off carefully, threaded the metal shaft and bought an aftermarket shift knob with threads to match. I decided just to leave mine alone, it seems like too much work to change if I had to cut it and I wouldn’t be able to put it back to stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*FS: Aluminum MTX Shifter Knobs*

[h=1]Removing Shifter Knob[/h]
[h=1]how to remove shift knob on manual transmission?[/h]


----------

